# Outdoor Speakers Always On



## Frank (Mar 8, 2009)

We recently picked up a 2008 Outback RS-21 equipped with outdoor speakers. The speakers are active whenever we use the CD player or the radio (Jensen model JCD2006). We would like to be able to use them selectively. I haven't been able to find a way to turn them off in the trailer or Jensen documentation. What do I need to do to quiet them down?

Thanks, Frank


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Frank:
All you need to do is adjust the Fader control...that will "balance" the indoor to outdoor sound levels. The balance control works front to back in the camper.
bbwb


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

bbwb said:


> Hi Frank:
> All you need to do is adjust the Fader control...that will "balance" the indoor to outdoor sound levels. The balance control works front to back in the camper.
> bbwb


In mine fader works outside to inside, but balance is set up wrong in my opinion. We have what I assume everyone else has, 2 speaker on each end of the trailer. I think the balance should go from one end of the camper to the other, but I guess that would prohibit stereo sound on either set. I am thinking I will just unhook the set in the garage area as its where the kids will be sleeping, so no music unless they are up...









James


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Press the button on the center of the volume control, it will go through in this order: bass, treble, balance, and then fader. I am going to guess that they may have done the same, but front should be inside, and rear should be outside. Another option is to put a stereo volume control outside to be able to turn the speakers up or down from there.(it would just involve hunting down the wires for both the left and right speakers and mounting the control.)


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

The stereo systen in our 2008 Outback 30RLS has 3 push bottons to turn on and off the speakers as follows:

A = Front two speakers
B = Outside speakers
C = Rear speakers

Do you not have these?

Roger


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Holmes On The Road said:


> The stereo systen in our 2008 Outback 30RLS has 3 push bottons to turn on and off the speakers as follows:
> 
> A = Front two speakers
> B = Outside speakers
> ...


This is the set up we have too!!


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

My problem was that I couldn't get the outside speakers to COME ON. Then, the DW was fiddling with it and discovered a small toggle switch on the plastic case that houses the radio that has an even smaller sticker that says "outside spekers" (DUH). Mine is mounted high on the right-hand side, right next to the bottom of the cabinet. You really have to look for it to find it. I know our 08 28KRS didn't have one, that this model does.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Outside speakers?









No such thing on my Outback. Guess that is reason enough to buy the new Toy Hauler 5er...


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

ember said:


> The stereo systen in our 2008 Outback 30RLS has 3 push bottons to turn on and off the speakers as follows:
> 
> A = Front two speakers
> B = Outside speakers
> ...


This is the set up we have too!!
[/quote]
Ours has this same setup!
A - Front speakers
B - Outside speakers
C - Rear speakers

Robert


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Outside speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go with the Raptor. There are a couple at Burlington RV on I-94 just over the IL/WI border. (Exit 333) You can bring it home on your next time back from Yelloknife!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rob_G said:


> Outside speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go with the Raptor. There are a couple at Burlington RV on I-94 just over the IL/WI border. (Exit 333) You can bring it home on your next time back from Yelloknife!









[/quote]

Say what? Where? Who?

I think IL/WI is a bit out of my way, but not apposed to the travel for a GREAT deal. Is it the 300MP Raptor? I love that model!!


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

The 300MP is nice, but I really like the 3812TS. Aaahhh, if I could only do it over again, things might be different.....


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Outside speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go with the Raptor. There are a couple at Burlington RV on I-94 just over the IL/WI border. (Exit 333) You can bring it home on your next time back from Yelloknife!









[/quote]

Say what? Where? Who?

I think IL/WI is a bit out of my way, but not apposed to the travel for a GREAT deal. Is it the 300MP Raptor? I love that model!!








[/quote]

Sry about that OC. I was thinking of Colorado~DirtBikers traveling.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Outside speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody's REALLY searching for excuses now...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Outside speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody's REALLY searching for excuses now...








[/quote]

...almost got the DW to stop by the dealership last night to check out some 5er.....almost.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Outside speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody's REALLY searching for excuses now...








[/quote]

...almost got the DW to stop by the dealership last night to check out some 5er.....almost.








[/quote]
Ahh, they just veto what we really *need* anyway. Just bring one home!


----------

